# Mavericks' Bernard James: Military vet to NBA player



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

LINK



> On Thursday evening, Bernard James became one of 60 players selected in the 2012 NBA draft when he was selected 33rd overall by the Cleveland Cavaliers before being traded to the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> However, this won't be James' first full-time job.
> 
> ...


You guys got yourself a good player and a great man. Bernard is going to rebound, block shots, play solid man to man and team defense, finish well around the rim with either hand and be a solid all-around player and locker room presence.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I've never seen him play before, I just know he's a defensive center that's 27. But what I do know is that it was good to see, in an evening full of Anti-Stern jeers and sarcastic pro-Silver applause, genuine embrace of this young fella.


----------

